
Recruiters Look at This More Than Your LinkedIn - DmenshunlAnlsis
https://www.fastcompany.com/40558075/recruiters-look-at-this-more-than-your-linkedin
======
TheLoneTechNerd
Clickbait title - the "this" referenced is Instagram, and other social media
accounts.

"...hiring managers are more likely to check your Instagram account."

"...38% search for social media accounts..."

"When evaluating a candidate, I check for a Twitter profile to see what types
of articles are shared, where he or she gets news, what content is of value to
the candidate, and how he or she engages with other people"

------
foobaw
I'm curious how many candidates actually put their Twitter profile on their
application. I mostly use twitter to banter with friends and family. Although
nothing is rude or offensive, it wouldn't be relevant for companies so I would
never disclose it. I can see it being useful for top influencers who do share
interesting articles, but I doubt these people need to apply to companies in a
traditional way.

Is it time for people to fake their tweets and constantly post "interesting"
articles to get interviews? That sounds absurd.

~~~
dudul
As a hiring manager, I very rarely receive applications with a twitter handle
or a link to facebook or anything. However, the software we use to manage job
postings and applications does try to find all social media accounts for each
applicant, and adds them automatically on the application view.

It doesn't always work (for a very common name for example), but it is
actually pretty good.

------
modbait
A company that feels it needs to know the beliefs and opinions of its
employees is a company that I do not want to work for. Professionalism is the
standard--nothing less is acceptable, and requiring more is creepy. Violation
of this boundary is one of the reasons that Google is in so much trouble these
days, for example.

~~~
jstarfish
Whether or not they care about your beliefs and opinions, simply asking about
social media is a sneaky way to filter/discriminate based on age.

Failing to supply a Facebook/Twitter profile indicates you're either
antisocial (poor cultural fit) or old/mature/wise (pick your adjective) enough
to know better. The ideal demographic has no problem participating in and
sharing this information.

------
ntw1103
If they need to know more about me, they can schedule an interview, or
checkout my website. I post very little on social media.

------
anotheryou
What do they think of people without public or linked or clear-named accounts?

